# Can you tell if a puppy will be short-haired or long-haired? (Pictures)



## Steve180 (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi Everyone, 

Visited a breeder today and met 4 Male Sable Puppies that were 5 weeks old. The mother is a short-haired and the father is a long-haired. I was wondering if it is possible to tell if a puppy is going to be short-haired or long-haired?

I have attached pictures of all four puppies (Purple, Orange, Light Green and Dark Green). 

I would love to know if it is possible to tell and what you guys might think from the pictures.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

You have many posts essentially asking the same questions, honestly, your breeder should have all this info for you (at least fairly accurate predictions) and if they don’t know - it is not a breeder that I’d be buying from.

You’re going to have your dog for a long time... relationships with breeders (advice, support, recommendations, referrals) can last just as long and longer. Start that relationship now... reach out to them. If you have and don’t trust them, again, it’s not a breeder I’d be buying from.

I’m recovering this old post in response to your most recent one that compares the orange and purple puppies. As stated... plush is a descriptive term. Both long stock coats and short stock coats can be described a plush (more commonly mentioned with long coats because many don’t understand the term) as it depends on the individual dogs coat - typically the fullness/density, not length.

Anyway - full litter photos will always produce the best guesses. Although orange and purple puppies do have different coat lengths in the most recent photos - based on the full litter... light green and dark green are the only pups that appear to be long stock coats. To...me.

Talk to your breeder. Especially if coat type matters to you.


----------

